
Options for Reducing the Deficit: 2019 to 2028 - troydavis
https://www.cbo.gov/publication/54667
======
troydavis
PDF:
[https://www.cbo.gov/system/files?file=2018-12/54667-budgetop...](https://www.cbo.gov/system/files?file=2018-12/54667-budgetoptions.pdf)

